# Sabine lake/pass area walk in wade????



## brp73 (Oct 26, 2010)

Anyone here walk in wade the Sabine lake/pass area? Where, tactics, gear, bait/lures, etc.? Not looking for honey holes just general locations! I tried it a couple of years ago with terrible results, freezing feet, hands, etc. Any info will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Are you wearing waders?


----------



## brp73 (Oct 26, 2010)

I will be when I get some more. 

Sent from my phone, son! Lol


----------



## TU MO KASSTS (Feb 12, 2010)

I once got fed up with life and drove from my old dorm in Laffy to the Texas side of Sabine the next morning. Waded in Old River Cove right off the road at the top of Sabine Lake. Limited on tournament sized redfish with a 3 trout kicker.


----------

